# Zac's Biggest Buck Ever !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Guy's, 

Here's a crazy report on Zac from Kansas. 

We've been back for a couple weeks now and I've just now had time to post this. As many of you know, this bow season has been tough in Kansas. It's been HOT and the deer movement was poor. 

Zac & Beth both drew tags and we were headed that way on Nov. 1st. We had seven days to hunt and we figured we would get it done in a few days.... WRONG...
The 1st evening Beth had a shooter buck at 15 yards but chose not to shoot due to poor camera light. In the end, this would be her only chance at a mature buck for the next six days. It was a long trip back home with no deer. 

We were getting lot's of trail cam pics of mature bucks every night. I think the full moon and 90 degree weather was working against us. For the most part, the only deer movement was the last 30 minutes of daylight in the evenings.

As the week was coming to an end our spirits were low and we had all but given up. We were exhausted and ready to come home. Little did we know that history was about to repeat itself. The last 15 minutes of a seven day hunt was fixing to move Zac to another level. 

He was sitting on a fence line between a plum thicket and a feeder. The feeder had no blind set up so we decided to put him in some old hay bales between the bedding area and the feeder. Our thought was to kill the deer on their way to the feeder. We had discovered that putting up a new blind completely screwed the deer up for about a week. No matter how much you brushed it in, they still knew it was different. We were at the point of trying anything.

Zac was watching towards the west and the sun had gone down over the hill. He was expecting the deer to come from the plum thickets. With only 15 minutes of light left he turned around and glanced at the feeder and just about fainted. He had no idea where this buck came from but it was the ONLY shooter buck he had seen in 7 days of hunting hard. It was excitement overload !!!!!

























The only problem he had now was getting the buck to come to him. He tried rattling and grunting and all the buck would do is look his way. He was more interested in eating corn. At that point, Zac called me on his cell phone and was freaking out. When I answered the phone all I heard in a load whisper was " Dad, OMG there's a huge buck at the feeder 75 yards from me and I can't get him to come any closer, what should I do ??? " At that point, I was at a loss...

This is the part where he had to make a choice. I have ALWAYS taught Zac to be an ethical hunter , I'm a true believer in this moral, so as I tell this story, you have to realize that this decision was made at a last minute and was very thought out. Zac calls me back and tells me he wants to take a 75 yard shot. Although Zac practices at 50 yards and can stackem, he's never shot at a deer over 35 yards. 

As we talked on the phone, Zac told me he had a 60 yard pin for his elk hunt and he would have to compensate for 75 yards. With light fading away I had to make a decision and I didn't have much time to think about it. I finally said " Zac, you know what your capable of doing and I'm going to let you make your own judgment call. " I just didn't want him to cripple the deer. 

Zac did have one rare thing in Kansas working for him. There wasn't a breath of wind. As he methodically prepared himself for a shot he never thought he would take, my nerves were on end.....

















The buck gave Zac plenty of broad side shots but he knew a quartering away shot would lesson the chance at wounding/gut shooting the buck. Either he would totally miss him or have a better chance at sending an arrow up through the vitals. Although his window of opportunity at hitting the deer was smaller, the chance of just sending one through the guts was next to impossible. The only other thought was, how was the deer going to react by the time the arrow got there. 

I got a short text that read " Dad, I'm fixing to take the shot " My heart was racing for several different reasons...

More below...


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

The shot !!

When you study this shot frame by frame you can see that his shot was about 6 inches low and six inches to the right. Not really a bad shot for 75 yards.. The arrow made contact in the back of the ham. 

























































As Zac was watching his buck run off with what looked to be a horrible shot his emotions started taking over. He was watching the buck as he topped the hill and to his disbelief the big buck started acting like he was going down. Zac called me in a frenzy and was so excited he was lost for words..


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

All he could see was his nock shinning over the hill.










As he and I were talking on the phone, Zac got out of his makeshift blind and topped the hill, you could hear the excitement in his voice as he found the biggest buck he's ever killed laying there dead.

The arrow had cut the femoral artery and the deer died 140 yards from where he was shot. 



















In the end. I still would NEVER recommend this shot for anyone. Although Zac's shot was well thought out, there was a HUGE streak of luck that things went his way. It could have ended in a very bad way. The one thing I can say on Zac's behalf. I'm proud that he waited for the quartering away shot. If he would have taken the broad side shot he would of gut shot him.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Disagree with Zac taking that shot!! But I woulda took it all day long and probably woulda missed! very glad it worked out! What did he score?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

So.... Chad..... Who is going to mount this buck??? I went to school with this red headed guy that is pretty damn good at it:whistling::whistling:

Once again a great ending, luck was definatly on Zacs side but I would take luck over skill anyday. Also their are not many "ethical" hunters that could sit their and watch that buck without at least lobbing one his way... Glad it worked out! I'm afraid their are some that are gonna disagree with my statement but they weren't their..... Great buck kid, keep dropping them:thumbsup:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow what a buck. Great job!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Disagree with Zac taking that shot!! But I woulda took it all day long and probably woulda missed! very glad it worked out! What did he score?


Yep... I say not ideal conditions on the shot. Also unless I read it wrong (which is more then possible) why is the feeder setup 75 yards ways from the stand? Just wondering. Fine buck for sure.


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool story, and like the way you break it down... Zac, congratulations!! Looks like you had the skill to back up luck!! Good job!!


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone who says he shouldnt have taken the shot, would have and just not told anyone when they missed. Great shot on a super stud.....


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*No Way.*

:thumbdown:There is no way that I would take a shot that I had not practiced and was completely competent in pulling off. 
An animal deserves the very best you can give them.
An inch or two the other way and you have a deer with an arrow stuck in them, running off, and up to 3 weeks to suffer and die a slow death.
This just gives the bunny huggers more ammo when they read stories like this.
Not trying to offend anyone, just my .02, and congratulations on the harvest.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats to him on a good buck.


I would not have taken that shot, and I have stong opinions on feeders.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

GREAT JOB! 
I'm glad I read this post early before the Ethics board members and Forum Wardens wake up and chime in on what they would've and done and what everyone else should do instead of actually going hunting themselves.
Keep it up Zac...again...GREAT JOB and DEER!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

No doubt a risky shot. But it looks like it paid off. What an awesome buck!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job, Zac. Everybody needs some luck now and then.


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

An ethical shot means that 99% of the time it will be a kill shot. I would hardly say he could pull that off. I am very confident at 50 yards in the yard but with nerves and buck fever I will not shoot a deer over 40. We hunt in Ohio all the time and 160" deer at 75 yards goes with the territory. Never shot at one that I was not sure I could kill. Great deer none the less but if he took that shot 100 times how many wounded and mamed deer would be running round. I'd say 90+. Once again congrats to the kid on a great buck but I don't think the word ethical can be in this story.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> GREAT JOB!
> I'm glad I read this post early before the Ethics board members and Forum Wardens wake up and chime in on what they would've and done and what everyone else should do instead of actually going hunting themselves.
> Keep it up Zac...again...GREAT JOB and DEER!


So true ! This place has turned into a Jerry Springer show !


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Zac, I am very proud of you. You made a decision that was spot on for YOU. Congrats young man, I look forward to hearing future hunting experiences.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Zac better be buying lottery tickets too!!!! Dern that's great the buck didn't get away!!!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats Zac! I love reading all the comments from the "perfect hunters" on here..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations! The deer is dead. He's grown, he made the decision and it worked out in his favor. Everyone get off his back.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> :thumbdown:There is no way that I would take a shot that I had not practiced and was completely competent in pulling off.
> An animal deserves the very best you can give them.
> An inch or two the other way and you have a deer with an arrow stuck in them, running off, and up to 3 weeks to suffer and die a slow death.
> This just gives the bunny huggers more ammo when they read stories like this.
> Not trying to offend anyone, just my .02, and congratulations on the harvest.


Sir...... Thanks for the Congrats and I respect your opinion. I too agree with you, I wouldn't take that shot either. I can't shoot a bow like Zac can. Everyone knows their limit and at times we have to make decisions in life and half the time it's the wrong one. That's how we learn. As I mentioned in the post, Zac had an educated guess at where he needed to aim. No he had not practiced at exactly 75 yards, but he had practiced at 60. 

We don't normally practice at running deer but I would be willing to bet that if 99% of the hunters on this forum was walking a clear cut with me and a huge buck jumped up at 100 yards, by the time he topped the next hill their clip would be as empty as mine. Ethical depends on the way you look at things.

Zac passed up 33 rack bucks on his 1st hunt in Kansas three years ago and came home empty handed.. He was waiting on a mature/trophy buck and it never happened.

I don't know how many reports I've heard this year of wounded deer that were shot ETHICALLY at less than 20 yards. The shot must have been off and inch or so. 

It comes with the sport.... If you can't accept the fact that every time you take a shot at an animal there's a 50-50 chance that you could wound him. You shouldn't be hunting. Respectfully,Just Saying !!!!

Chad Cooper


----------



## killintime101 (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome kill. Hell of a shot thats for sure i shot alot at 60 to 70 yrds and with a buck of that status in front of me i would have dang sure flung one his way. Congrats on the kill and recovery of a buck of a lifetime. Keep laying down.


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Chad Cooper said:


> Sir...... Thanks for the Congrats and I respect your opinion. I too agree with you, I wouldn't take that shot either. I can't shoot a bow like Zac can. Everyone knows their limit and at times we have to make decisions in life and half the time it's the wrong one. That's how we learn. As I mentioned in the post, Zac had an educated guess at where he needed to aim. No he had not practiced at exactly 75 yards, but he had practiced at 60.
> 
> We don't normally practice at running deer but I would be willing to bet that if 99% of the hunters on this forum was walking a clear cut with me and a huge buck jumped up at 100 yards, by the time he topped the next hill their clip would be as empty as mine. Ethical depends on the way you look at things.
> 
> ...


well said Chad!! bottom line, he pulled it off...i always say about these guys, they pull there bow out 2 weeks before season and miss deer, blame it on the head,wind,nerves etc... and like Zac, i shoot year round my bow never gets put up, at least 2 times a week i shoot. bow kills are special, and you must take chances sometimes in order to harvest animals!!! again AWESOME!!!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Great story and glad you guys ended the trip successfully! I heard about another bruiser going down out west from the infamous "butt shot".... I would have taken the shot as well! Congrats Zac!!!!!


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

beautiful deer. congrats!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

byrddog said:


> So true ! This place has turned into a Jerry Springer show !


 

Yes sir..... Congrats Zac and to the hole group. Glad it turned out with a great ending. I know you had a tuff week up ther. Beth your get your stud next time.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm sure you would have shared this story if the deer hadn't died and still put the video on a dvd right?


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm sure you would have shared this story if the deer hadn't died and still put the video on a dvd right?


Ummm....who cares?? He did die, it's here, say congrats!!! And move on...


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I'm sure you would have shared this story if the deer hadn't died and still put the video on a dvd right?


 

ABSOLUTELY !!!!! As a matter of fact we have a very similar incident from Iowa two years ago. The master's in California at this moment being duplicated. It will be released Nation Wide in two weeks. Let me know if you'd like to buy one? 

Chad


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

reel trouble said:


> An ethical shot means that 99% of the time it will be a kill shot. I would hardly say he could pull that off. I am very confident at 50 yards in the yard but with nerves and buck fever I will not shoot a deer over 40. We hunt in Ohio all the time and 160" deer at 75 yards goes with the territory. Never shot at one that I was not sure I could kill. Great deer none the less but if he took that shot 100 times how many wounded and mamed deer would be running round. I'd say 90+. Once again congrats to the kid on a great buck but I don't think the word ethical can be in this story.


If you really believe that to be ethical it must be 99% I suggest you put your bow up and never shoot another deer with it.......there's not a bow shot in the world that's 99%. 

Better limit your shots to yearlings at 10 yards, even that's not 99%.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

I shot a buck in Illinois this year that I never found. Normally you don't get the luxury of being able to see where you hit the buck after he runs off. Just so happens he walked right past my dad at 25 yards. Dad said his side was bloody with a exit wound right behind the shoulder. Looked like a perfect shot. Perfectly broadside, 40 yards away, deer was standing still. Found great blood for 300 yards or so and it eventually petered out at the 1,100 yard mark!!! It's just one of those things. Must have just hit him where there were no vitals. No shot is 100%.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

ScullsMcNasty said:


> I shot a buck in Illinois this year that I never found. Normally you don't get the luxury of being able to see where you hit the buck after he runs off. Just so happens he walked right past my dad at 25 yards. Dad said his side was bloody with a exit wound right behind the shoulder. Looked like a perfect shot. Perfectly broadside, 40 yards away, deer was standing still. Found great blood for 300 yards or so and it eventually petered out at the 1,100 yard mark!!! It's just one of those things. Must have just hit him where there were no vitals. No shot is 100%.


Bingo!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Chad you don't need to explain yourself to anyone on this forum! Congrats to Little Man Big Dreams Zac Cooper!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

How many inches was the buck
.....he is nice


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> Chad you don't need to explain yourself to anyone on this forum! Congrats to Little Man Big Dreams Zac Cooper!


X2.. Well said !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm thankful that it worked out for Zac but the bottom line is that Zac got extremely lucky with this shot by hitting the femoral artery in that bucks leg. 

If any one thinks that some of the people here are harsh in their criticism of the shot wait until this shot gets on T.V. for the world to see. Honestly, I'd think twice before putting it on TV or DVD.

Zac, and you, knew that he hadn't ever practiced at that distance nor had he ever shot a deer at even half that distance but as you said, eventually he has to make decisions for himself.

I know Zac is an extremely respectful, polite, and ethical young man but I think maybe the excitement got the best of him here. I think that Zac need to take a step back from the spotlight and remember his status as a roll model for all of the other young hunters that aspire to be in Zac's position, as a young professional hunter some day, before he takes another shot like that, no matter how big the buck happens to be.

I think it would send a much stronger message to other well mannered, ethical young hunters to show that Zac was able to make the tough decision to pass on a buck of that caliber, even though it was the last evening on an extremely tough hunt, because he obviously wasn't sure of the shot to begin with. He needs to remember that because of his position in the industry there will be many more bucks like this in his future. Sometimes you just gotta pass.

Again, I'm glad it worked out but Zac is held to a higher standard as a young roll model, whether he wants that higher standard or not. As you said earlier we learn from making the wrong decisions and I hope he learned here. 

Just something he needs to think about in the future IMO.





> Chad you don't need to explain yourself to anyone on this forum! Congrats to Little Man Big Dreams Zac Cooper!


Actually, yeah he should. When you post something like this on an open forum, DVD or television you willingly open yourself up to criticism, both good and bad. I'm sure that Chad and Zac can take it just fine but if someone in their position doesn't want the criticism, questions, etc... then they should step out of the spotlight.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

TSpecks said:


> Chad you don't need to explain yourself to anyone on this forum! Congrats to Little Man Big Dreams Zac Cooper!


Well said!!!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> I'm thankful that it worked out for Zac but the bottom line is that Zac got extremely lucky with this shot by hitting the femoral artery in that bucks leg.
> 
> If any one thinks that some of the people here are harsh in their criticism of the shot wait until this shot gets on T.V. for the world to see. Honestly, I'd think twice before putting it on TV or DVD.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Right on!


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Very well done! As you said he knew what his capabilities was, luck always plays a large roll, so many things can go wrong, personally I believe if you have shot your bow enough and learned it, the rest comes natural... Any shot can go wrong may it be 5 yrds or 75 yrds, I have seen so many deer get left in the woods just because everyone thins a bigger gun is better and they don't even have a clue what they are doing that's just my .02 worth regardless congrats on a nice kill!!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

No need to take that shot. You could have mixed some rat poison in the feeder and returned later to pick up the deer.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> I'm thankful that it worked out for Zac but the bottom line is that Zac got extremely lucky with this shot by hitting the femoral artery in that bucks leg.
> 
> If any one thinks that some of the people here are harsh in their criticism of the shot wait until this shot gets on T.V. for the world to see. Honestly, I'd think twice before putting it on TV or DVD.
> 
> ...


BB...you sir are 100% correct...When this goes on TV or DVD ....most hunters will agree it was a risky shot. Zac should have passed!


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> I'm thankful that it worked out for Zac but the bottom line is that Zac got extremely lucky with this shot by hitting the femoral artery in that bucks leg.
> 
> If any one thinks that some of the people here are harsh in their criticism of the shot wait until this shot gets on T.V. for the world to see. Honestly, I'd think twice before putting it on TV or DVD.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I got to look at this thread.. As many of you know we lost Bobby Gindl my father-n-law Thanksgiving night. Please keep our family in your prayers.

As far as my post goes, I appreciate everyones comments and everyone has a good point for the most part. I'm sure you guy's have noticed that I slacked WAY off on posting Zac's accomplishments a couple years ago.

This is because I got tired of all the Self-Appointed Judge Wapner Hypocrites that think they know the right way of doing things and choose to judge others. 

No matter what you do in life, someone is going to hate if you succeed. 

I'm not really in the mood to sugar coat my thoughts tonight.
As far as Zac letting his excitement get the best of him is not true. Zac's past up more bucks then most people will ever see in a lifetime. This is not because Zac is a great hunter or has a ton of money. It's because Zac has been blessed to hunt great places because of the way he conducts himself. You should listen to one of his presentations. You may learn something very valuable.

Zac has not put himself in the Spot Light. OTHER PEOPLE HAVE. I have raised Zac to be very humble and part of his job is to direct this spot light towards other people.

To all the perfect people on this forum. I'm sure you have never shot at a dove that may have been border line out of range just hoping one pellet would hit him in the head instead of the guts.

I'm sure you wouldn't shoot at a running deer giving yourself a chance to hit it in the ham.

I guess you would never take a shot unless you had a lead sled and the deer was 20 yards. Otherwise you have an unethical shot.

It's simple, Zac thought he could make the shot so he took it. That's the same thing every one of you would do.

Zac explains himself when he shoots the spine of a show and if you don't like it don't watch it. It's not a perfect world.

I'm not mad at all for the comments, they all make great sense. But I did not raise Zac to be fake. Hunting is what it is and we all have different ways of looking at it. 

I'll have something else for you guy's to judge him on soon...


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

I just wish I could see half of the bucks that he gets to pass up. Thanks for posting the story and pictures Chad


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Chad Cooper said:


> It's been a while since I got to look at this thread.. As many of you know we lost Bobby Gindl my father-n-law Thanksgiving night. Please keep our family in your prayers.
> 
> As far as my post goes, I appreciate everyones comments and everyone has a good point for the most part. I'm sure you guy's have noticed that I slacked WAY off on posting Zac's accomplishments a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


You can't please everyone, chad. Keep posting the reports! I enjoy them very much.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Good post Chad. Ethical is a word defined by an individuals perspective. Keep the real in the hunting shows. All the one show now is the perfect hits or they dont even show hit at all. I like the ones you can tell they actually got down from their stand and tracked the deer , and found him or didnt find him. Those where they all of a sudden pop onto camera holding up a bloated and stiff deer telling me he ran 45 yards and crashed due to a perfect heart shot just piss me off. Especially when you see it hit them in the guts. I have seen Little Man, Big Dreams and it was a great DVD. Keep them coming!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Chad, remember you only have to please your family and of course God. Stand proud, Zac is a very outstanding young man, and I could only wish half of grown adults had as much respect/morals as he does. Persecution comes in many forms, don't let others get the best of you.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great buck Zac! Would every hunter on here that has missed, wounded and lost a deer after an easy and ethical shot, please speak up! I have, very few but I have. I have also taken shots with a rifle that were unreal, but was confidant and did it anyway. We can't throw stones in a glass house, and I am proud that we are being represented by such a stellar young man! Prayers for you and your family Chad.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Great buck Zac! Would every hunter on here that has missed, wounded and lost a deer after an easy and ethical shot, please speak up! I have, very few but I have. I have also taken shots with a rifle that were unreal, but was confidant and did it anyway. We can't throw stones in a glass house, and I am proud that we are being represented by such a stellar young man! Prayers for you and your family Chad.


I have also. Last year I shot a doe at just shy of 340 yards with a 30-06. Probably shouldn't have done that, but I was mad at em and she didn't take a step.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------

